# Milling the Atlas 10" compound



## Jeremy_BP (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanted to do some single point threading, but didn't have room to turn my QCTP on the compound.
http://tinyworkshop.org/tools/modifying-the-lathe-compound/
So I made room. Problem solved!


----------



## Paulsv (Oct 30, 2011)

Every time I try to go to that page, it automatically closes my browser (Safari).


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Oct 30, 2011)

That's interesting. Which version of safari are you using?


----------

